# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  Java moss VS Christmas moss

## YES

hi all..
can u tell me which is more demanding? CO2 and light requirement?
what is the price of each one?
which place is selling cheaper NATURE OR GEN X or ..?

----------


## DEA

java moss is pretty much indestructible
i've seen it grow in tanks with hardly and fertiliser, light or co2
taiwan moss i'm pretty sure is harder to grow
because those i got died off  :Sad: 

as for pricing, i'd go with nature aq.

----------


## Simon

try nature aq. their moss is climatise to our temp.

----------


## wks

> ----------------
> On 1/7/2002 1:03:40 AM 
> 
> try nature aq. their moss is climatise to our temp.
> ----------------


Simon, from my experience u need to lower the temp to at least 26C for moss(java/x'mas) to grow well.

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/7/2002 1:32:26 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> On 1/7/2002 1:03:40 AM 
> ...



chan's moss grow even at 31c

----------


## james

Typically....how much is one handful of Java Moss?

I was at PetSafari and wat told a small handful for $20...wow!!

----------


## Simon

a small bunch at C328 cost abt $5.. moss r kinda ex.. but if u dun mind traveling, go to Teo .. perharps jacian can enlighten us on the price he paid
or u can drop by Nature and ask chan

----------


## koon

Try Chan at Nature. Christmas Moss 1 bunch $5. If you friend friend with him, he will pull out one whole bunch of Java moss in one of his front display tank for $5 also.

It's true that the moss is acclimatised at our temp.
But it is not true that it can just grow at temp 30 - 31 C. 
Previously I got the moss from Chan, try to grow at ~ 30C but fail until I bought an AC fan which drop the temp to 28C. 
And now it is growing.
Low temp is the key to success. 

rgds
Koon  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## DEA

hihi
simon, is chan growing it at 31 degrees?
if he is, then it solves all the doubt, doesn't it?

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/7/2002 9:09:53 PM 
> 
> hihi
> simon, is chan growing it at 31 degrees?
> if he is, then it solves all the doubt, doesn't it?
> ----------------


heard from the horse's mouth, david was there too

----------


## jacian

I paid $5 for the java moss at Teo, a big bundle... :Smile:  .

Moss doesn't require low temp to grow...it can grow at 30, but it will grow better with lower temp.

----------


## Edwin

Is Christmas moss a fast growing plant ? Do they need plenty of iron supplement or fertilizer?

Pet Safari Chrismas moss is light green in colour and looks healthy,is there a secret ?

----------


## Simon

> ----------------
> On 1/7/2002 10:29:31 PM 
> 
> Is Christmas moss a fast growing plant ? Do they need plenty of iron supplement or fertilizer?
> 
> Pet Safari Chrismas moss is light green in colour and looks healthy,is there a secret ?
> 
> 
> ----------------


they dun really need special fertilizer, them grow even without any.. for them to grow nicely, is best with low temp

----------


## MECH

QUOTE: Pet Safari Christmas moss is light green in colour

Is it not enough Iron ?

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## jacian

> ----------------
> On 1/7/2002 10:29:31 PM 
> 
> Is Christmas moss a fast growing plant ? Do they need plenty of iron supplement or fertilizer?
> 
> Pet Safari Chrismas moss is light green in colour and looks healthy,is there a secret ?
> 
> 
> ----------------


Yes, Pet Safari's secret is the low temperature. If I remember correctly, the temperature is at 23.

----------

